# Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher



## cougarkid (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry for the long post..............

We brought home our "new" home (RV) this weekend.

Friday 8-12-11:

We packed a bag and some tools and headed out for a 360 mile drive to go buy the RV at 11:00 am central time.  Our small dog (Grace) went along for the ride.  Emailed the seller and let him know we were on the way.  We stopped a few times along the way for drinks and leaks.

Seller called when we were half way there.  He is out of town on business until later on that night.  RV is parked at a dealer lot with new alternator and battery installed.  They will park it out front and leve the keys on the tire. We have to be there by 6:00 pm. before they lock the gates.

6-hour drive and a 1 hour time change at the Indiana border.  We pressed on and hoped for the best.  We get to Indy at 5:20 and go straight through on I-70.  We stop at the dealership at 5:50.  Get the keys and drive it off the lot.  Go to the KOA cammpground and park in a spot I reserved.

We level it up with the hydraulic jacks (following owners manual) and get it all hooked up.  left front jack has a leak.  Slide out and ac running.  Start checking it out and yep, the rear ac is bad (knew that).  Seller calls and we meet him to get the rest of the keys.  Grabbed food and took it back with us.  Ate and did some more checking.  All is looking good.  Turned in for the night and the matress is HARD.

Saturday 8-13-11:

Up and more checking.  Pressed/felt all walls inside and out.  A few delams, but fixable.  Nothing major found.  All appliances work.  All the awnigs come out and look good - no rips or tears.  Generator fires right up and runs everything in the coach.  Plumbing works and no leaks.

Seller is working and running late.  We email about a tow dolly for sale near by.  Ends up being the guy parked behind us at the campground.  We go look and buy it.  Roll it over and hook it to the RV.

Check all the lights and there are no low beam headlights.  Pull the bulbs and both are blown.

Seller shows up and we do the deal.  Had the campground manager whitness the transaction.  Paid with certified checks - one for his C.U and balance for him.

Went back and broke down camp.  Drove the RV and car across the highway to a truck stop and filled it up.  Bought new headlight bulbs and put them in - all lights now work.

Down the road to Wally World for an adapter to plug the dolly lights in.  Got one, drove the car on the dolly, strapped it in, plugged in the lights and we are off.  Stopped at the end of the parking lot and checked the straps - tight.

Hit the road and got onto I-70 west.  360 miles home.  Drives like a dream.  Runs like a top.  Can't tell the car is in tow.  Back-up camera with 7" screen is really nice.  Trip went really well.  Dash ac was not blowing cold, so it was a bit warm.  Had the front windows open most of the time.  A few stops for drinks along the way.

In western Illinois we ran into a storm..................

Tooling along at 70mph.  Looking dark ahead so I turned the lights on.  We were just passing Pocahantas and topped a small rise.  All of the sudden a large gust came from the north (right side) and pushed us over into the left lane.  I fought it back into the right lane, got it under control and turned off the cruise control.  Left mirror arm is now turned 90 degress to the left and useless.  Rain starts pouring and I turned the wipers on.  Slowed down to about 45 mph and kept going.  Wind died down, but the rain kept coming.

Rain finally let up and the sun came back out.  Now using back-up camera for left side mirror.  Left side mirror shows a good view of the outer road on my right.  Took an exit and pulled onto the shoulder.  Grace got out and did her thing while we repositioned the mirror.  Back in and on the road again.

Getting close to St Louis and it is getting dark.  Dash lights are not working so I am using my phone to check gauges.  Headlights are on and working, but the aim is WAY off.  Turned the lights on high beam and drove on.

Pulled in at home and parked on the gravel across from our older rv.

Sunday 8-14-11:

Spent the day cleaning and washing.  Vacuumed the basement.  Washed the outside.  Installed the screen door.  Worked on the electric steps to no avail.  It looks a lot better now - has a shine to it.

Had it leveled on the jacks.  Went to let it down and back it up.  Pushed the "store" button and the front end went down about a foot instantly with a "pow".  Fluid all over the concrete.  Blew out the left front hydraulic line at the jack.  Woo-hoo!  At least I found the leak.

Started it up and backed it up.  Cleaned up my mess.

Replace the rubber roof and we will be ready to go.  All-in-all, this will be a great RV for us.  Size and features we wanted for our future plans.  All for under $20,000.

Can't wait to get it ready and travel in it!

Mike


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 15, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Pictures to follow


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 15, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Let's see if this works..


http://s674.photobucket.com/albums/vv101/70Cougarkid/1998 Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher/


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 16, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Congratulations! Looks nice.


----------



## michelb (Aug 16, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Congrats on the purchase.  Despite the few issues, still sounds like a great deal.  As you already know, I was also looking at buying the same mh!

Seller didn't seem too forthcoming / honest with the information though.  Did you know about the jacks?  He had told me there was a leak in one and one 'leg' didn't come up.  He also said that the electric steps *should* work (he could hear it run) but he had disconnected it mechanically because he didn't know which switch operated it (which sounds a bit suspicious; if he could hear it, obviously he had figured out which swithch would turn it on ...)  He did tell me that the dash air was cold though (I asked that specifically).  Also said said that were 2 or 3 small signs of leaks on the ceiling.  At first he said one A/C was making noise but when I pushed him for more info, he said it didn't work or didn't cool (can't remember exactly how he said it).

Hearing about your 'adventures' kind of makes me happy you beat me to it (I think my wife would have killed me if we had these issues right after picking it up) although seeing the pictures is making me envious!  If nothing else, the pictures you provided are so much better than the ones he sent !!!


----------



## Triple E (Aug 16, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

SWEET!    

Is the radiator clean and has the slobber tube been extended?


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

man that looks nice. I know you will have that under carriage cleaned and looking new like the rest of it. Congratulation


----------



## try2findus (Aug 16, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Great post, great deal!  You could be ready in time for the Meet & Greet in October!!!


----------



## wildcatervin (Aug 16, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Not that it is of great importance(being diesel) but what was the mileage?Still with the few problems it looks like a good deal.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 16, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

good work


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

There are 87,800 miles on the 8.3L Cummins Diesel and Allison 6-speed Tranny.

The Kwikee Steps are now functioning.  They are "tweaked" a hair and were binding up.  Adjusted the stops and they work fine now.

Dash lights were a combination of a poorly seated fuse and a dirty rheostat in the light switch.  They all work now, but I need to take the switch out and clean the rheostat.

Ordered supplies to fix the delam spots.  Roofing material (45 mil white EPDM and glue) will get ordered this week.  Rear a/c will get fixed/replaced when the roof is replaced.

Hopefully will be able to get it into a shop bay this weekend and get it up on the lift (school bus maintanance).  Get a really good look at the underside, tuck some wires/hoses up a little better and get the air suspension adjusted.

Still gotta get the interior cleaned up.  Wife wants a stove/oven. not just a stove top and convection microwave.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

make your life easier, make your wife happy

MSJ


----------



## michelb (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher



> cougarkid - 8/17/2011  10:45 AM
> 
> 
> ...  Wife wants a stove/oven. not just a stove top and convection microwave.



For the oven, check Craigslist and Ebay and you should be able find one for a decent price.  My suggestion though, if you haven't already used one is to try out the convection for a while.  

When I saw the mh, I was thinking I'd probably want to swap out the stove top too but really, we hardly ever use our oven (it seems we grill or use the stove top 90% of the time) and from having used a convection microwave in the past (our current mh doesn't have one), I thought they actually worked very well.


----------



## Triple E (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

My wife is just the opposite.  She love her oven and never uses the convection microwave just the microwave.   Mike keep sending the pictures.  Really liked your pictures when you did your last rebuild.   :approve:   The old MH should be a good buy for someone.


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

The oven is a must.  We do pizzas, cinamon and danish rolls and the occasional lasagna.  Besides, the  convection microwave in the new RV is broken.

This roof will be easier.  Just a few pieces of Luan to replace and new EPDM.  Might re-cover the enitire length with new Luan or protection board (approved substrate for EPDM roofing).  Still have to remove all the vents and a/c's to do it.

For the delamination on sides (2 spots on right rear and 1 spot left front) I am going to use CPES (clear pentrating epoxy sealer) to stop any rot and seal/bond damaged wood together.  Then follow that with pourable L&L (layup and laminating) Epoxy to fill in any gaps and adhere siding to wood.

I read a lot on this stuff.  Different brands, too.

You can read up on this stuff at  www.rotdoctor.com

Our youngest son is talking about moving to Colorado in the near future.  He plans on taking our '89 GBMC to live in.  I am buying enough EPDM to cover BOTH rv's.  The paint-on Rubber we used is good, but we have had some wicking issues with continuous rains.  No holes or apparent bad spots, just the arrent wet spot in the middle of nowhere - and they move!

Yep, pictures as we go.


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 18, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

So, I went out to take the hose off of the leveling jack.

I started the RV up and got all 4 tires up on the concrete.  Cranked the tires to the right so I can get at the left front levling jack.  Shut it down and went to take a look.  Can't get to it.  Got back in, started it up and cranked them to the right.  Back out and I can get to the hose fitting now.  Went and got wrenches and reached in to find a fit.  5/8" for the fitting.  Got the wrench on it and when I went to turn it, it just popped off.  Ah, not a blown hose, a busted fitting.

Cheaper fix, but more work.  I will have to take the cylinder out and get the broken piece out.  Unlike our old one that I could slide under on a creeper, this one sits close to the grond to get under, even flat on my back.  (btw, it's not I'm too big (belly), it sits really close to the ground)

Went to the old RV and got 4 of our 2x levleing blocks out and 2 of the 2x8 pieces.  These are stackable leveling blocks that I built for our rv.  Each one is a pair of 2x8's 16" long, laid side by side, and then a 3rd 2x8 16" long laid across one end and then screwed into place.  One end is 1 1/2" thick and the other end is 3" thick.  They stack and lock together.  One can be put down like a ramp and when you get up on it, it will flatten out.  There are also loose 2x8's 16" long to use to "step up" onto built up stacks.

Sat a double high (4 1/2") block and 1 2x8 by each front tire on the rv.  Got in, started it and turned the tires back to straight ahead.  Got out and positioned the 2x and double high blocks in front of the tires.  Back in and pulled the rv up onto the blocks.  It climbed up with little effort.  Ryan (son) got me centered on the blocks.  Set the brake and shut it down.  Turned on the jacks and dumped the air out of the suspension.

Now that I have access space, I got the creeper and some more tools.  Reached in above the tire and unplugged the sensor.  Hmm, one wire is loose.  Slid the oil changing pan under the suspect jack (pad is full of water/fluid/junk) and got to work removing the jack.  Tipped the pad over and drained what liquid I could.  Had to grab the bottom of the spring with a pair of Vice-Grips to get it loose.  After that, I worked the pad over and off the bottom of the jack.  The other spring came off easily.

Pretty simple jack connection.  The main "box" for the jack has 2 half-circle seats that pins from the jack seat into.  There are 2 small, flat plates with holes for the jack pins that bolt onto the sides of the "box" and lock the jack in place.  Simple, efficient and easy to remove.  Two 9/16" wrenches and 4 bolts later, I have a jack cylinder sitting on the ground.  Kept it pointing up and carefully sat it out against the tire.

Used a 5/8" wrench and a 1/2" wrench to reach up and get the broken fitting off of the hydraulic line.  Spent a few minutes wiping off the jack braket and surrounding area.  Wipped off wires and plates.  There are a few unplugged wires I will need to trace down.  Red wire (Remco?) need to be moved and clipped up.

Climbed out from under and took the cylinder, plates, springs and pad into the garage.  Washed the cylinder off, keeping any water out of the broken fitting.  Sat it to the side and washed/scrubbed the rest of the pieces.  I had to scrape crap off the pad.  Sat everything outside to dry.

Unscrewed the sensor out of the cylinder and lightly clamped it into the vice.  The wire is broken right at the top of the cap.  Filed the top clean, stipped the end of the wire and tried to solder it on.  Solder won't stick to the cap.  Dug around a bit and got some of the original wires to stick up from the cap.  Ended up soldering the wires together.

Got the screw extracter out and put the #3 into the broken fitting in the cylider.  Took a small cresent wrench and it spun out easily.  Got the fitting and pieced it back together.  It is a simple brass "T" fitting with flared connection ends on top and a plain threaded "T" end.  One flared end get a cap, the other the hose.  It's 8:10.  I can still get to the hardware and get one.  Put all the tools on the creeper by the RV and slid it under.  Put the dogs in, closed the garage door, got my wallet, threw a clean t-shirt on over my dirty "wife beater" and jumped in the Cougar.

Dark out now.  Drove to town and to the hardware store.  Went to the back corner and started looking for the right fitting.  Took about 5 minutes to find it, but I have it in my hand.  Paid and headed home.

Parked and got to work.  Drug the drop light out to the RV.  Put teflon tape on the threads and screwed the new fitting into the cyinder.  Down tight and cap on one end.  Screwed the sensor back into the cylinder.  Collected the plates and pad and headed for the rv.  Got the drop light in place and slid under.

Carefully slid the cylinder back into place, with the drain plug facing out, taking care not to break the wires on the sensor.  Held it up in place and stuck one side plate on with it's bolts.  Cylinder is hanging in place.  Put the nuts on the bolts and put the other plate on.  Tightened all 4 down.  Wiggled my way up behind the tire and plugged the wires together.  Took the hose and went to hook it up.  Bummer, jack bracket is in the way of the fitting.  Cylinder needs to be turned 180 degrees.  Unplugged the wires and wiggled back down.

Pulled the 2 plates back off, dropped the cylinder down a bit and turned it around.  Back up in place and both plates back on and tightened down.  Wiggled back up and plugged the wires in again.  Took the cap off of the fitting and put it on the other side.  Put the hose in place and it screwed right on.  Got the 5/8" wrench and tightend it down.  Wiggled back down.

Hung both springs on the top brackets.  Hooked the pad onto the front spring and then pulled the pad down and over the bottom of the jack.  Got it hooked on the retainer pin.  Grabbed the rear spring with the vice-grips, pushed the pad up into place and pulled the spring down and clipped in onto the pad.  Back together.  Slid all the tools out and crawled out.

Went in and scrubbed my hands and arms off - I am filthy.  Dried off and got in the rv.  I got the leveling jack instructions and scanned thru them.  Fluid tank is with the motor and t-valves.  The level sensor is a round plate, spring/screw mounted in the bay at the center of the coach.  Adjust it there. (I have seen that)

Turned the jacks on and extended the left side, as indicated.  The jacks whine down but I get no movement.  Go out and look and it might be to far.  Got back in and hit the store button.  Back out and they wnet up.  Slid a 2x8 under the jack and tried again.  It contacted, but would not lift.

Slid the creeper around front and slid under.  The hydraulic jack setup is right there.  Wiggled to sitting position and I can see the T-valves for manual retraction.  Chrome vent sticking up from the tank.  Used a rag and wiped it off.  Grabbed it and it unscrewed.  Dipstick is dry.  Slid out and looked for DEXTRON fluid in the garage - have none. (just Type F)

Carla texted, she is on her way home.  had her pick up a quart of fluid.  Slid back under and wiped the tank off - it is coated in crap.  Label on top - use DEXTRON - fill to 1/2" from top.  Slid out, put tools away, got a funnel to use for filling the tank and sat in the rv with Gracie (our dog) listening to the radio.

Carla came home and I slid under with the fluid and funnel.  Ended up pouring the whole quart in and it is still not full.  Will need more.  Put the vent/cap on and slid out.  Left the rv on the blocks, Shut the door and locked it up.  Will get more fluid tomorrow and fill it up.  Then test it.


I spent about 3 hours total, off and on, working on this.  Could have been quicker, but I took my time and cleaned things up as I went.

Nothing really difficult, except getting to it.

The repair cost me $3.75 (tax included) for the fitting.  $12 for DEXTRON tranny fluid.

Pics will be up soon (only a few).

Mike


----------



## Triple E (Aug 18, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

     :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 18, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

wow what a fun day, sounds like you had a blast


----------



## keithb (Aug 19, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Quite a step up from the Cruise Master. Good for you and your family.


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 19, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Yes, this is much nicer than the GBMC.

Added 2 quarts of fluid to the jacks - still not full.  They now work fine and I got the sensor adjusted.
more fluid tonight.

Left rear air-ride adjuster lower arm was WAY out of place.  A quick adjustment to match the right side and it sits and rides levlel now.


----------



## wildcatervin (Aug 19, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Man talk about having fun.When I was a tad yonger I really enjoyed what you just described.Sure seems like you got a handle on it and it helps you to know something about the workings.I have a 2010 diesel and when you drop the air hard for a cat to get under it.Keep up the good work and post.Lot like reading a mystery.


----------



## keithb (Aug 20, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

You have become quite the RV mechanic.  I wish I had you in N.C. where my travel trailer is located. I would have you help me install a new fridge, heater, and water heater.  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

So, over the weekend I got a few more things done.

Saturday:

Added 2 more quarts of Dexton tranny fluid (yep, that's a gallon total) to the leveling jack tank and it is full at last.  Jack now work great.

Pulled all the awnings out and I need to replace all the pull straps.  Going to have to buy long ones and then loop and sew them to length.   The window awning straps hook onto a bracket under the window to hold them out and in place.  The awnings themselves are in great shape, thanks to the metal covers.

Opened up all the basement doors and let it breath.  Noticed some rust on the frames.  Some light rust and some decent spots.  Concentrated on the drivers side.  Took all the weather stripping off and wire brushed the rusted areas.   Coated the entire length along the bottom and around all the doors with rust converter.  This will stop the rust and seal it up.  Put all the weather stripping back on after it dried.  Planning to paint it all later.

Leveled the rv up and fired up the generator.  Went in and turned on the a/c's.  The rear a/c came on and ran fine, much to my surprise.  I am guessing all it needs is a new capacitor.  Drug the vacuum out and started cleaning.  Sucked up dirt and cob webs.  Cleaned out alll the drawers.  Opened the couches and cleaned them off.  Took all the foil insulation out of the windows.  Finished off by vacuuming the entire coach.  Looks better.

Sunday:

Hooked the water up to the rv and went to work on the shower.  This thing is really dirty from non-use and the original roof leak around the skylight.  Sliding shower door are off and outside.  Sprayed it with scrubbing bubbles and sprayed the doors down.  Rinsed it down and sprayed it again.  Scrubbed it a bit and rinsed.  Clean.   Doors took 3 cleanings to get them done.  Hung them back in place.

Checked out the fog lights.  Ended up being a rusty wire connector.  Now they both work.

Was getting ready to glue the pasenger side convex mirror back on.  Went to the drivers side and it should be adjustable.  Got a screwdriver and took the mount off.   Took it into the garage and it has been glued in place.  Main mirror shell is cracked and they broke a swivel piece.  Used a small flat screwdriver and the hammer to carefully chip the glue out.  Cleaned it up and it will swivel now.

Got the swivel bracket apart and ended up cutting a piece of spring wire, heating it up and melting/pushing it into the broken bracket to make a pivot point.  Got the plastic epoxy out the rv, mixed some up and glued the wire in place.  Let it set up.  Got it all clipped back together and took it to the rv.  Screwed it back in place.  It will set for the night.

Done for the night.


----------



## akjimny (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Mike - You should write a "How To" book with pictures of your two project RV's.  I'll bet it would sell.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Hell I just wished he was my neighbor. Boy would I pick his mind and work his muscle... :laugh:  :laugh: Mike you are so talented, good work and keep us posted.


----------



## solovino (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Have been following your posts of the 1998 Overland.  Looks like a good buy.  Body looks to be in great shape. Lots of work but probably will be worthwhile.  I have a 1997 41' with a few more miles, rides real nice with the air bag suspension, big improvement over springs. Had to replace rear height adjustment valves due to a low curb encounter in Mexico.   When I bought the rig 3 years ago I changed all the lubricating fluids to new synthetic, engine, transmission and rear diff.  Also just installed a By Pass Oil Filter kit so the engine oil is triple filtered, using synthetic material filters.  The Cummins 8.3 in my rig is a mechanical model, much easier to service yourself since you don't need a scanner to find problems.  Equiped with a Jake Exhaust Brake which does work well but sometimes hangs up and drives me to frustration. One thing I've noticed about the Overlands is that it is very difficult to find used parts for them, very rare to see a Overland unit in a salvage yard.  Hope you never have to find an original part. Do you have any manuals for the rig, sure would like a copy of the wireing diagram. If ever you might need a question answered you could contact me.

Good luck on your purchase hope you have many miles of trouble free travel.

Ken


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Seller gave me all the manuals he had.  3" Ring binder stuffed full.  Original Cummins books.  A "welcome to your new Overland" sheet.  Pamplets on all the appliances.

Will have to look thru for wiring diagram.

Yep, 8.3L diesel.  Jake Exhaust Brake.  Air ride is sweet.  Leveling jacks were a must for us.
Used parts may be an issue, but you fix what you can.

Thare is a "REMCO" plate mounted under the dash with one switch and a red and green light.  Is that for a tranny pump for a Toad?  It just buzzes when I flip it on.


----------



## Triple E (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

I had the same problem with my exhaust brake.  Had to wait until the exhaust got hot before it would work.  If I remember right it cost about $500.00 to replace the valve and valve body.  Glad I replaced it.  I use it a lot on these mountain in the Northwest.  I have hardly any wear on my brake pads.   :approve:


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 25, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

solovino,

Went out last night and got all the manuals out of the rv.  Sat down and went thru them page by page.  Learned a lot, but there is no wiring diagram.  Closest thing is the inverter manual saying run the wires to the battery.

I was surprised to find that I have a heated water holding tank.  Only thing is I am not sure where the switch is.  Pamphlet said on the end of the kitchen cabinet, lights up when on - nothing there.  Last thing I came up with is an unmarked red rocker switch on the stove hood.  7 switches: test, water pump, water heater, hood light, hood fan, unmarked red, generator.  Any thoughts?

Managed to get the convex mirror on the passenger side mirror glued back on.  Adjuster is working fine now.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 25, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

good work , keep it up and you will have a very fine RV


----------



## Triple E (Aug 26, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Mike, my rear bedroom is heated by propane and/or engine heat.  I have a switch on the dash that turns on the fan for the heat from engine.  I wonder if it is for something like this?  I had to take a picture of the switch on the dash and email it to the Mfg. before I knew what it was for.  Just a thought.


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 26, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

I have that switch on the dash, also, labeled rear heater fan.  3 speeds.  Uses a heater core in a box with a fan, mounted under the corner of the bed.  It uses the engine collant (heat) to heat the room.

I'm guessing this red one is for the heated tank.  Will have to wait for coled weather to find out.


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

So,

We spent the weekend cleaning and scrubbing.
Vacuumed and shampooed the carpet from front to rear. 
Took all the heat louvers out, vacuumed the junk out of vents and replaced them with new louvers.
Tore the stove apart and scrubbed it inside and out.  Shines like a new dime now.
Frig is ready for use.
Got the windshield cover washed and on - what a difference it makes!
Broken wood trim on slide is glued back in place with a few screws for reinforcement.
Got a 40" HDTV for the shelf that get hidden when the slide is in.  Fits great!.  A few ties back to the wall and it will be set for travel and watching.

We have used the diesel generator for all this work.  Running both a/c's along with the vacuum and/or shampoer.  It has never stumbled.  Great runnig piece of equipment.  Check oil and water before every start-up.

BTW:

For all of you expressing your "when I was younger" comments, it's all in your perception of age.
It's not on my Profile, but I am 52 years old.  Raised 6 children.  Still enjoy fixing things, even these BIG ones.
My sons and I still tear down cars and rebuild them.
I drive a 1969 Mercury Cougar XR7 Convertible - Bought it in boxes 3 years ago and built it.
It just keeps you young.
No worries.

The fun continues!

Mike


----------



## Triple E (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Wow!  You must be related to Nash.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 30, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

So,

I got the 2 loose panels bolted back down tight.
Dash a/c is still a mystery - still work to do.

Tried to aim the headlights, but the adjusters are messed up.  No visable easy way to remove the headllights.  There is only one visable screw and it is, of course, stuck.  I think it holds the trim on.

These look to be Ford F-150 style headlights by the shape and configuration.  They look just like the ones on my 95 F-350.

Had to stop early and replace the fan clutch and a shock on the Cougar.

Mike


----------



## Triple E (Aug 30, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Mike, my headlights are wrap in fiber glass.  To make a long story short I had to take mine in to a body shop that worked with fiberglass to have new ones installed.  Only cost $200 for the labor but well worth it.  My headlight are from a Ford Explorer 1995 - 2001.  From your picture I believe you might have the same ones.

127-8524            1  EA HEADLAMP ASSY MZ-331-1122-R RH    

                                (F5TZ-13008-A) '95 EXPLORER     1121

127-8525            1  EA HEADLAMP ASSY MZ-331-1122-L LH   

                               (F5TZ-130008-B)  '95 EXPLORER   1121

127-8526            1  EA PARK LITE ASSY #MZ-331-1524-R    

                                RH (F67Z-13200-AA) '95 EXPLORE  1121

127-8527            1 EA PARK LITE ASSY #MZ-331-1524-L    

                                LH (F67Z-13201-AA) '95 EXPLORE


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 31, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Steve,

Thanks for the info.  I have a friend in the used parts business.
I also heard I can replace them with glass headlights from a Toyota.
Definately putting on new driving lights - going halogen - that will help.

Mike


----------



## Triple E (Aug 31, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Mike if you find glass headlights please let me know the part number and maker.  My lights were so bad I could not drive at night.  I bought new from Ford and WOW what a difference.  But I still have the plastic lens.   :dead:   Would really like to have the glass.   :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Steve cover them up when NOT in storage and keep it out of the sun as much as possible. I cut card board the size of my head lights and place them between the headlights and the frame or just tape them over the head lights when it is in the yard sitting. I also had a cover that I kept over the entire MH, but it rotted out, but buying another cover for it and that also helps the preserve the lens and the MH.


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 31, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

Kind of funny,

Sat down at dinner with my wife the other night.  We were eating and talking about our days.

I looked at her and said,

You do realize, we have gone from the couple driving down the road going "one of these days we'll have one like that" to the couple driving down the road with people looking at use saying "one of these days we'll have one like that".

Life changes without you even realizing it.

Mike


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

so true Mike, Maria and I did the same thing. while pull the old TT and seeing those big class A's going down the road and saying one of these days. Well here we are going down the road in a Class A.    BOY LIFE SURE DOES SLIP UP ON YOU :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Aug 31, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher





> H2H1 - 8/31/2011  1:00 PM  Steve cover them up when NOT in storage and keep it out of the sun as much as possible. I cut card board the size of my head lights and place them between the headlights and the frame or just tape them over the head lights when it is in the yard sitting. I also had a cover that I kept over the entire MH, but it rotted out, but buying another cover for it and that also helps the preserve the lens and the MH.





I took your advice about a month ago. Cut out a piece of cardboard the shape of the headlight and covered them up. Works well. I also have a 30 x 50 garage that I keep it in most of the time. Accept I am using the garage to rebuild a 1977 Subaru that belonged to my mother and giving it to my granddaughter. Hopefully I will have the MH back in the garage before the snow flies.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Re: Our "NEW" Home - 42' Overland Lorado Diesel Pusher

sound good Steve, I just wished I had a garage that big to put mine in


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 1, 2011)

So,

I took off at noon today.  Came home and decided to get the headlights fixed.  Stopped and got a $8.99 Turtle Wax headlight resotation kit and a $18.99 set of mini driving lights.  Got home, put the car in the garage and went to work.

Leaned a piece of plywood up against the front of the RV for shade and dug in.  Found the right driver tip to get the trim screw out and climbed up inside the front end.  Turns out there are 3 bolts holding the frame in.  1 is a lag bolt that needs a 3/8" wrench to get it out.  The other 2 are nuts requiring a 10MM (yep, 10mm) wrench for removal.  After that, the trim, blinker and side marker light wiggled out.

The headlight itself is from a 95 ford F-150 pickup.  I went to 4 parts stores, a dealer and a salvage yard to figure that out.  The drivers side light was fine, just dirty and out of alignment.  The passenger side has a broken adjuster bolt end.  As you tried to adjust the the headlight up, the bolt just pushed into the headlight's socket.

Of course, no one in town has one.  Dealer can get one for $20, that is the whole adjuster assembly.  Used headlight with adjuster can be gotten (friend discount) for $30, but lense quality is not guarenteed.  Came home empty handed.

I put the adjuster bolt back in, but let it rest against the piece in the headlight instead of going thru it.  This way it will push the bottom out (aim up) for adjusting.  I ran it all the way in to start.  Put the trim pieces back on and bolted them into place.  Used the headlight restoration glaze to polish the lenses, and it did a good job.  Looks like they have been sanded down before.  Will save the sanding part of the kit for a later date.

We did some packing for the weekend trip and let it get dark.

Turned the RV around (always fun) and parked it idling on a level piece of concrete.  Got my piece of plywood out, sat it in front of the headlights and marked the center of the lights on the plywood with masking tape.  Measured off and moved the plywood 25 feet away from the RV.  Propped it against a ladder and started adjusting.  The top line of the low beams need to be at the tape line on the plywood.

I had to climb up inside the front end again and turn the adjusters with a small cresent wrench (no adjuster tool).  Drivers side was quick, but the passenger side took alot of turns to get it up to the mark.  Climbed out from under and adjusted the new driving lights to hit just above the bottom of the plywood.  Moved the plywood out of the way and got in the RV.

WOW, you can actually see the pavement in front of you.  A click of the switch and the high beams come on, glaring down the expanse in front of you.  Click the driving lights on and the whole world lights up.  This was definately worth the effort.  I knew they were way off adjustment, but I didn't realize just how far off they were.

Still needs aroad trip, this weekend, to do a real-world test, but I know I will be able to see well after dark.  Best fix I've done yet!

Let the good times roll!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## kpgray (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice!  Congrats and happy motoring!!


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 7, 2011)

So,

We took her out for the weekend.  Drove down about 90 miles to a "resort" that we bought into a few years back.  Bought our "share" for $400 from another couple.  $420 a year maintanance fee.  We can take our RV in any time we want, as often as we want and stay for free.  Water, sewer and electric are included.  2 lakes with boat (non-motorized), kayak, paddle boat, and canoe rentals, Equestrian Center and a Sports Complex.  

Drive Down was uneventfull - quite a change for us.  Last 2 times down in the old rv we have had at least 1 issue each time.  Fuel filters one trip, alternator the other trip.

Backed it into a rather tight spot and set her up.  We had reserved the spot before we bought this rig.  We are now 10' longer and about 10" wider than before.  Jacks down, slide out, water, sewer and electric hooked up.  Man, she is big inside!

Spent the weekend enjoying the lake, swimming pool and some really good grilled steaks.  Weather turned PURFECT on Sunday with a high of 74 degrees, light spotty cloud cover and a slight breeze that blew all day long.  Heaven!

Rear a/c shut down on Saturday.  Climbed up and took the cover off.  The motor starter capacitor is fried.  No one around open, but no big deal.  Front a/c cooled us just fine.  Not even needed on Sunday or Monday.

Got the LP tank filled before we left.  They only charge $2.15 a gallon - it's a steal!

Uneventfull drive home, except for the rather pesky wind that kept trying to push us around.  Pulled in at home and unpacked.

Gotta get the roof done so we can move into this one!!!!


----------



## brodavid (Sep 8, 2011)

sounds like you are getting there, so have fun and enjoy


----------



## leslieturn (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations, guys. You've got yourselves a beautiful piece of machinery there. My husband and I are currently in the process of saving up for our first R.V. We're hoping to make our first trip from Phoenix to Las Vegas and on into San Jose sometime late 2012. We can only only hope our first purchase will smile as kindly on us as yours did! (Perhaps even without the few mishaps you had! )


----------



## miken807 (Sep 11, 2011)

Mike did you ever figure out what that switch was on your stove hood? If not, I believe it is the switch that turns on the fan for your fridge.


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 11, 2011)

No on the switch.
Been busy on other stuff.  My list is never ending.

Was up under the back end yesterday.  Checking out the engine bay.  Found a loose steel brace - broken at the weld.
Had to take the air filter out (what a pain) to get to it.  Looked into a new filter and everyone local wants around $200 for one.  Found it on line for $118 delivered.

Got back ot it today.  Drug the MIG welder out, wire brushed it off and welded it back in place.  Put the air filter back on (still in good shape) and will order a new one.

Spent a good amount of time scraping crap (grease and road grime) off of the front suspension.  Power washer to follw ot up.  Now I can see what the pieces actually look like and can see all the greas zerts.


----------



## Triple E (Sep 11, 2011)

Mike not sure which filter you use but mine is also very expensive.  CAT 3126.  It is a canister type filter.  Anyway Napa has a huge filter sale in the spring and fall.  During this sale my filter is around $60.00 instead of nearly $200.00.  You have to watch for it because NAPA will not advertise it.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Mike you are very busy man. I think you missed your calling.But I did the same thing once I got mine home. I was under it looking and checking things out. but the good part was, nothing major, just a little cleaning.BTW I went and took the ice make out, seems and looks OK, so I primed it and now waying it to freeze to see if it will recycle it self.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 11, 2011)

Hollis, hope it works out for you


----------



## WandaLust (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice! It looks very clean and comfortable.


----------



## WandaLust (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi, I didn't know where else to post this since I keep getting a "Bad Request" error when I try to start a new thread....  but why can't I change my profile? I'm logged in but am unable to make any changes.  We don't have the Zinger anymore.  I can neither change or remove my old sigfile.


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 18, 2011)

So, plans have changed a bit.

Was planning on finishing up all the little things finished up and doing the roof before we moved in....but plans change.

Have had a sore shoulder for almost a year.  "Pulled" it while coaching and bowling with a high school team.  Didn't think much of it at the time.  Gets sore off and on depending on what I do.  Well, the air filter removal and replacement this past weekend pushed it over the edge.

Was really sore on Monday so I called and got into an Orthopedic group on Tuesday.  Well and exam, x-ray and contrast MRI later (all the same day)and I have a damaged Labrum (like an o-ring between the shoulder blade and the ball on the humerus).   Repair requires Arthroscopic surgery with either trim and clean or sew it up.  6 weeks or 6 months of rehab.  Really sucks, since I am 52 and in great health, and did this one to myself.  Never a broken bone, never had surgery, no pains, no meds.  Surgery scheduled for September 30th.  Get it done and get it over with.  On the bright side, I have over 3 months of sick-leave built up, although I will only need 2 or 3 days. 

Well, I got on the roof and caulked and Eternabond taped any spot the looked even suspicious.  AC is fixed (motor starter capacitor) and all vents and covers are winter ready. Furnace is operational.  We are going to do a few more things and then move into it.  Will do the roof in the spring and do little things over the winter.

Guess I will take a break for a while.

Mike


----------



## akjimny (Sep 19, 2011)

Mike - Sorry to hear about the bunged up shoulder.  Good luck and our prayers are with you for the surgery.  Besides, you needed a little break over the winter anyways.  Best wishes and keep us posted on your recovery.


----------



## vanole (Sep 19, 2011)

Mike two years ago I had a Slap-3 tear of the labrum and rotator cuff repair.  Doc was able to the labrum arthoscopically but the rotator cuff she had to slice on me.  Both surgeries done the same day and in therapy 2 days after completion.  All I can say is go to therapy as often as your insurance allows.  Have full range of motion in the shoulder and could not be happier.

I hope you have as much success with it as I did.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## try2findus (Sep 19, 2011)

Best wishes Mike.  

Hey, maybe you could use some of that "down time" to travel to TN for the M&G!!  Just a thought...

We will have you in our prayers for a super recovery.


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 20, 2011)

Would love to take time and travel, but we are SWAMPED at work.  I will be back at work, arm in sling, a few days after sugery.

Right now I have full use and full range of motion.  No rotator cuff issues.  Just gets sore, depending on what I do.  The more I do, the more it hurts.  Quit doing stuff and it is fine.  Hoping for just a clean and smooth job.  That is the best case senario.

As I said, it just sucks!


----------



## brodavid (Sep 20, 2011)

will keep you in our prayers


----------



## hafiz mshahid (Sep 21, 2011)

start by getting a wiring diagram for your vehicle (library, dealership (or on the net?) .It should show you where the sensors are located (I don't know your vehicle,


----------



## cougarkid (Oct 6, 2011)

So, surgery went well. Just a few small tears in the labrum and cleaned up and a few bone spurs out of the rotator cuff. Arm was mobile right after surgery and as of today (10/6/11) I have 95% of my motion back. Back to Doc on the 13th.

My 2-weeks prior to surgery, I had planned to get things done on the rv and then get moved in. Well, I had to work late almost every night on a couple of big projects and only had one Sunday to get anything done. That Sunday I managed to get the 40" flat screen mounted, so I could at least watch tv during my recouperation. Holey angles, hack saw, carraige bolts and threaded rods = wall mounted 40" tv

The Thursday before surgery, I got out of work at 2:30. Went home and fabricated a hanger for my 22" flat screen to mount it in the bedroom. Some time with a piece of 6" metal stud, a piece of angle iron, a vice and a Mig welder and I had a tv hanger bolted in place. The 22" tv slides into it and it still mounts on the original swinging hanger I built for the old rv.

Carla came home about 5:00 and we proceeded to unhook and move the old rv and then position and hook up the new rv. Luckily my out-of-the-ordianary sewer connection fit well on the new rv as planned. By 10:30, we had matresses switched out and enough necessities moved in to get us by for at least the weekend if needed.

Let me tell you, this place is a palace compared to our old rv. The newer layout, the wall mounted switches and the size (slide) are GREAT. I can actually walk around the bed and get in instead of climbing over the end.

Up early on Friday morning, showered, and to the surgical center by 7:00 am. Surgery at about 8:30, recovery at 9:30 and out the front door by 11:00 am. Out to eat lunch and then headed home. Slept pretty well that night.

Climbed up on the roof Saturday afternoon and replaced a broken vent lid. Helped Carla move almost all our stuff from the old rv to the new rv Saturday and Sunday the best I could with one arm to use.

Burned some wood in our outdoor fire pit Saturday night while we ate barbeque ribs from a place down the road and drank a bottle of wine. Went out for dinner while staying home.

Big-A$$ bandages off Sunday night and a shower. Regular bad-aids back on. Took Monday off, just because I could. Back to work Tuesday.

All-in-all, not a bad weekend. Lots of time with the wife, naps whenever I wanted, drugs for the pain (although, not a lot of pain), good food and new digs.

Life is (still) good!

Mike

Pictures attached:
The fabricated 40" tv mount on the wall
40" tv mounted on the wall
The 22" tv mount, base stuck under bench top, before paint
22" tv mounted - old tv hole above it, Blu-ray player shelves planned
Just a cool picture (old rv in backround) 


View attachment 63View attachment 64View attachment 61View attachment 62View attachment 60


----------



## Triple E (Oct 6, 2011)

I think you are eating more than Wheaties for breakfast.    Good for you.  Glad you are doing well.  :applause:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Steve I just want to know what kind of vitamins he is taking, I know I will go and get me bottle if I find out. Great job. I will be mounting my new flat screen next week when we get home from the M&G here in TN. i will have to make some support bracket in the existing TV hole to bolt the neww TV to. I have the wall hanger for the new TV so hopfully it should be and easy job.


----------



## Triple E (Oct 7, 2011)

H2H1;74606 said:
			
		

> Steve I just want to know what kind of vitamins he is taking, I know I will go and get me bottle if I find out. Great job. I will be mounting my new flat screen next week when we get home from the M&G here in TN. i will have to make some support bracket in the existing TV hole to bolt the neww TV to. I have the wall hanger for the new TV so hopfully it should be and easy job.



Why don't you do this at the M&G.  Lord knows you have the help.  Sounds like a great job for Rod.  Just sit back, drink a bottle/s of Miller and let the group go for it.    Speaking of group, you all must be having a great time.


----------



## johngwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

Fix the headlight aim by going to projectors

Check ebay for 92-96 ford bronco projector headlights

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3PC-92-96-F...co&hash=item4cff2b34fb&vxp=mtr#ht_6465wt_1043

I had to do a little trimming to get it to fit correctly, the bus wasn't shaped correctly.View attachment 176 



			
				cougarkid;73704 said:
			
		

> So,
> 
> I got the 2 loose panels bolted back down tight.
> Dash a/c is still a mystery - still work to do.
> ...


----------

